# Walnutta Anyone?



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi All - 

 Thought I'd post a pic of a bottle I have to see if anyone has any info on it.  Bottle is 4 inches high, round, straight side, smooth base (with no marks), bluish tint, flared tooled lip and the word WALNUTTA embossed on the shoulder.  I assume it is some type of food bottle but I really don't know - any info would be appreciated.

  Thanks - Sam


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's the pic


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 10, 2004)

I googled up a couple of references to Walnutta Hair Stain, circa 1904-05 

 That makes sense in a way, because in old historical novels I used to read, the fair maidens often used a concoction made of walnut shells to darken their skin when they wanted to disguise themselves, and they were also used as a primitive textile or yarn dye. But kind of have to giggle to think of some 1900's guy or gal sneaking off to touch up their grey with the Walnutta bottle.


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice bottle..I'm getting jealous of you guys and your neat bottles![&o]

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bluebelle.  Hair dye, I hadn't even considered that but it sounds reasonable - pretty neat!

 - Sam


----------

